# Moose Maple with teeth marks...?



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

I have found this stick early this summer. I know that young deer love the bark on moose maple. My question is, do you think the marks are from a deer....? it's looks like teeths mark to me... interesting to read your comment...

Frankie.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Doesn't really look like a deer rub -- but sometimes it's hard to tell in pictures.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Deer rub:


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

First of all, thanks for the english words. We found everything in this forum...even a pic fo description..! thanks.

Here an unfinish stick made of moose maple. It's looks like a deer rub....thanks for the reply,

Frankie.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

nice looking maple stick rootcane. You should try doing a carving in open area. looks like a great place for a wood spirit or some carved leaves.


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Very nice root maple cane looks nice keep posting pictures! :thumbsu:


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Sure a nice looking stick. I'm not an expert on moose, so can't say if that is what "worked" on the stick.


----------

